# Post Black Friday, Be Ready for Christmas Weekend



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Post Black Friday, Be Ready for Christmas Weekend*

We have been getting in everything we can get our hands on to make sure that the gift you want to give or get is available to you. Our Just Arrived Section is updated every day.

We've received Swarovski NL Pure Binoculars, Swarovski Module Spotting Scopes, Rangefinder Binoculars, a host of Sightron, Element, Athlon & Nightforce Riflescopes
Sightron Wraith Nightvision & Pulsar Thermal

We are stocked up on Spotting Scopes and Tripods. Camera, Lenses and Accessories. We've got you covered. Many items are on sale on our site, however, *whatever you're looking for give us a call, 516-217-1000, this weekend so we can take special care of you on it.

We are open today till 6, Saturday till 5:30 and Sunday till 5*

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

